# Got "THE" E-mail from Mr "R"



## Customfan (Apr 15, 2013)

Got the awaited e-mail from Michael Rader and have been on cloud nine since! Ive been on his list and was saving and making room for a while.

I've been having a ball and I thought I'd share a the process... after long deliveration I decided to go for a 240mm Western Integral gyuto (surprise, right?) 

I went W2 Steel since Ive had some very nice experience recently with retention, toughness and sharpening. And got to love that dramatic hammon! 

I also asked him to do a flatter profile and here are the pictures of the blade before HT :aikido:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1747_zpse4b2c1a5.jpg

*Here is where it gets interesting!*

Funny story, I was completely fine with having it made in his traditional wood handle but on saturday I had this dream! I dreamt of this beautiful Rader knife with the perfect western handle...... the handle seemed like of wood it was all IVORY.. you know? And instead of it being all white, It had a cap of another color. Maybe even a large matching spacer, don't remember well.

Anyway... I contacted Michael this morning and asked him if it was possible and he obliged.. so it sounds like it might be an interesting handle for sure!

what do you think?

:spin chair:


----------



## Reede (Apr 15, 2013)

That sounds really, really cool. The thing about the ivory handles I've seen, is that they are maybe almost a little plain next to his wood ones, which are such masterpieces. You'll have the BEST of all worlds.


----------



## Customfan (Apr 15, 2013)

My same thoughts exactly! Still a little nervous though... 

Im thinking there should be less movement (Shrinkage) since its the same material.


----------



## cclin (Apr 15, 2013)

ha!ha! LoL.....I'm totally opposite, Micheal offer me a beautiful piece of ivory that is actually coffee colored; but, I decide go with wood handle....because i had few knives with ivory handle and found the ivory handle is very slippery when is wet & ivory also crack at front/rear end in very dry humidity condition!! if you like the ivory handle you can asking Micheal about this coffee colored fossilized walrus ivory he has!!


----------



## Customfan (Apr 15, 2013)

I did see it and its beautiful, but its thinner and was basically for a D-shaped-Wa I think. 

I like his Western handles more, I think this will be an interesting variation, I do agree with the slipperiness, I guess Ill have to wear gloves when carving that 250 pound hog! he, he, he! :groucho:

Can still change my mind but I have never seen one of his knives with this configuration.

Are you getting a gyuto as well?


----------



## Lefty (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats. Michael awesome, his work blows my mind and I agree - his Westerns are unreal!


----------



## cclin (Apr 15, 2013)

Customfan said:


> Are you getting a gyuto as well?



yes, 52100 240mm Integral wa-gyuto! I'm not a big fan of western handle; however, Rader's western handle is exception!! I decide go for wa- handle because 95% of Rader kitchen knives are western handle...I want something different than others!!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 15, 2013)

Well played Custom Fan!


----------



## Customfan (Apr 15, 2013)

I got to admit Pete that If you hadn't gone first, I would have not had the idea. So... thank you! :razz:

Well... Let's see how it comes out... Im kind of hoping he puts some copper liners, then a darker spacer, then a light main then a darker cap (same color as the spacer) but it might just be the darker cap...


----------



## Reede (Apr 15, 2013)

cclin said:


> yes, 52100 240mm Integral wa-gyuto! I'm not a big fan of western handle; however, Rader's western handle is exception!! I decide go for wa- handle because 95% of Rader kitchen knives are western handle...I want something different than others!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd love to own a Rader knife...congrats!


----------



## Customfan (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Dave... I cant wait... Here a werstern and a Wa..

I think hes been evolving, I see his knives with flatter profiles and his western handles are a bit slimmer as well, I can tell from his bolsters. The damascus bolster on his integrals are my favorite feature. But his wa's also command atention...:bladesmith:

http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/customfan1/media/IMG_0683.jpg.html

http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/customfan1/media/IMG_0661.jpg.html

http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/customfan1/media/IMG_1597_zpsb3544b3a.jpg.html

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1600_zps2b2afbf4.jpg

Ok people! Lets see some Raders..... :moon:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2013)

I like everything he does but if I could only have one I'd have to have an integral bolster western, he does that so sweet.


----------



## cclin (Apr 15, 2013)

customfan, I like your Rader mid-tech gyuto......here is my Rader


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 15, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> I like everything he does but if I could only have one I'd have to have an integral bolster western, he does that so sweet.



So true!


----------



## Customfan (Apr 15, 2013)

Very nice colin! I wondered where that one ended up.... Yours is the revised version! I like the 52100 on that knife, so sweet! The profile on those knifes is somewhat unique...

These should be called the Rader fan club threads!


----------



## cclin (Apr 15, 2013)

Customfan said:


> Very nice colin! I wondered where that one ended up.... Yours is the revised version! I like the 52100 on that knife, so sweet! The profile on those knifes is somewhat unique...
> 
> These should be called the Rader fan club threads!



my Rader is full custom integral wa gyuto!! Micheal told me the Rader mid-tech project never took off because he didn't like blade's Heat-treat, there only 12 Rader mid-tech gyuto on the market....


----------



## Customfan (Apr 16, 2013)

Pete.... Id love to see some more shots of your new knife.... Do you have some? Thnks!


----------



## xuz (Apr 16, 2013)

Speaking of Ivory, what's the law regarding their use?
It's pretty difficult for me to get a piece of razor with ivory handles across the state line. Same for other cutlery?


----------



## Customfan (Apr 16, 2013)

I believe he is using fosilized walrus tusk.

I sent Michael an e-mail to make sure that the pieces he is using fall in the following category.

Marine mamal protection act, Marine mammals that died before 1972 do not fall into the same protected status, and Non-Alaska Natives may use, sell and possess marine mammal parts that meet the standard of Pre-1972.

Someone care to venture more information?


----------



## Customfan (Apr 16, 2013)

Found some more information, appantly theres been some confusion, specially on e-bay of what constitutes a lagal item... I think this is an interesting topic and am still doing the research.....

Raw materials such as fossil walrus ivory, fossil walrus bones, fossil seal bones, fossil polar bear teeth, etc. are ALL legal for sale in the United States of America. Although im still not clear if this statement applies only to items from St. Laurence island.

Marine mammals that died before 1972 do not fall into the same protected status, and Non-Alaska Natives may use, sell and possess marine mammal parts that meet the standard of Pre-1972. There are of course other caveats to this seemingly simple statement. Any qualifying marine mammal part or product from that time, MUST have been in private possession PRIOR to 1972.

Many people have items they either personally obtained prior to 1972, or received from a friend, relative, purchased from someone who had legal possession etc. Estate sales are a source of "Pre-Act" items. There is no differentiation between "raw material" and Alaska Native handicraft" in "Pre-Act" marine mammal products as far as Federal law is concerned.

Interesting information regarding international shipping of marine mammal.

It is also very important to know that marine mammal products also have clear laws regarding shipping out of the U.S. Many sellers are confused about this, and offer worldwide shipping. Buyers beware, there is NO INTERNATIONAL TRANSPORTATION WHAT-SO-EVER of whale products. Walrus products MUST HAVE A United States C.I.T.E.S. Permit to be shipped out of the U.S. legally, and many countries require their own C.I.T.E.S. permit for entry. Any item caught leaving the U.S. without an accompanying C.I.T.E.S. permit is subject to confiscation, and the sender a possible fine or jail sentence.


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 17, 2013)

I like the profile,even without your request, his standard gyuto profiles seem to have naturally become flatter, less tall and have a lower tip.


----------



## Customfan (Apr 23, 2013)

I got another e-mail with another update... Its looking soo cool I'm having a hard time keeping it together :couch:

Can you see the darker ivory cap over the lighter ivory handle? 

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1773_zps1eef21e8.jpg

I actually asked him please 3 times to finish it quickly because there was risk of me imploding.....


:dazed:


----------



## Customfan (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree Kalaeb... His designs has been evolving, flatter profiles, lower tips and improved release of stiction prone foods. I want to think that some point our requests probably are taken into consideration for the overall profile.

Not sure that he has lowered the height overall, some do seem lower thats for sure.

And I see some of the bolsters and therefore the handle a bit flatter as well, It might be my imagination. :scratchhead:

He also varies his designs ever so lightly, no two knives are really the same. I think this is good, every knife is unique! The true mark of a craftsman! :spin chair:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 24, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## daveb (Apr 24, 2013)

Customfan said:


> I got another e-mail with another update... Its looking soo cool I'm having a hard time keeping it together :couch:
> 
> Can you see the darker ivory cap over the lighter ivory handle?



No -Can't see any pictures at all. Just see annoying blue links everywhere that are presented as pictures.

Best,

Dave


----------



## sharkbite111 (Apr 24, 2013)

Customfan said:


> Found some more information, appantly theres been some confusion, specially on e-bay of what constitutes a lagal item... I think this is an interesting topic and am still doing the research.....
> 
> Raw materials such as fossil walrus ivory, fossil walrus bones, fossil seal bones, fossil polar bear teeth, etc. are ALL legal for sale in the United States of America. Although im still not clear if this statement applies only to items from St. Laurence island.
> 
> ...



Well, there goes my dreams of a narwhal horn suji 

Chris


----------



## xuz (Apr 24, 2013)

Customfan said:


> Found some more information, appantly theres been some confusion, specially on e-bay of what constitutes a lagal item... I think this is an interesting topic and am still doing the research.....


Thanks for the info on the ivory. 
Never had anything other than razors with ivory, but the way they feel warm and clingy to the skin at room temp is something to experience.



sharkbite111 said:


> Well, there goes my dreams of a narwhal horn suji


I never even knew such beautiful creature existed. Unicorns of the sea!
At least you can still hope to get one with a million year old mammoth tusk.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 24, 2013)

I think Pierre and Son are to blame for the mammoth tooth popularity. Wait, I mean thank them....

The handle's looking great, Customfan!


----------



## Slypig5000 (Apr 25, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

My god this is amazing.


----------



## Customfan (Apr 27, 2013)

Interesting turn of Events..... And bear with me as I am writing this at 2:00AM! 

THE ADVENTURES OF CUSTOMFAN'S GYUTO! 

I was having a seamlessly uneventful day when suddendly! 

THE TRAGEDY. :no:
(Read in like in a radio melodrama)

I get an e-mail from Michael with the title "Bad News" 

I immediately started to imagine all kinds of awful things... 

What can this be? 
Should I read this? 
What can possibly have gone wrong? 


Yes.... You guessed it...very bad news indeed! I fear is was one of the worst outcomes possible! :cry:

It turns out that just about to finish the handle (and I do mean just about ready) he notices that there is a hidden crack right smack in the middle of the handle and the black epoxy in the inside has started to seep through on BOTH SIDES!

You remember.... It was my dream handle, the one presented to me in a saturday's dream.... ruined by a hidden crack and black freaking epoxy!

I could tell he was frustrated 
I was devastated! 

I needed time.... 

I didn't want to hear the word ivory ever again! 
Just the mention of the words ivory and gyuto in the same sentence made me queasy!

I felt like the fickle hand of destiny had handed me a terrible blow...

But is there redemption? Can this be salvaged?
Is Michael "that" good? 
Can he save this poor man and his gyuto?

DONT MISS THE NEXT EPISODE OF

"THE ADVENTURES OF CUSTOMFAN'S GYUTO!"
Tan, tan, taaaaaaaan!

Until next time! :clown:

P.S. and I will spear you the actual picture of the cracked handle, I don't want to be responsible for you guys having a massive cry! It is really a heartbreaking cry!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 27, 2013)

Disaster!


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh no, that sucks! I'm sure whatever happens you'll end up with a kick arse knife!


----------



## Customfan (Apr 27, 2013)

You are right! There is a turn for the better.

But I still don't have the final pictures... I won't get ahead of myself.

:cool2:


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 27, 2013)

Good to hear that there is a chance that this might turn out okay!


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 27, 2013)

I am sure Michael has a "handle" on things, if anyone can recover it, it would be him.


----------



## Customfan (May 2, 2013)

Are you ready?

I think youll agree this was a cool story :cool2:

Michael (A expected) was able to put this one away with elegance and grace!

He took the ivory part of the handle that was untouched and put a beautiful dark Koa main in there, but he kept the light AND the dark parts of the ivory. Just genious!

Give it to Him to make it even better than it was before. The two tone ivory just put it away and the Koa makes a really nice contrast. The thing what he has going on with the Hammon is just spectacular












[/URL]
http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zpse8d549e2.jpg


More detailed Pictures to come when I get the Knife!


----------



## Lefty (May 2, 2013)

I think I actually prefer this (remember we talked this over BEFORE the incident?). I feel this really screams Rader, and you get your ivory. Win win!


----------



## Customfan (May 2, 2013)

I completely agree Tom..

I Told Michael that i like this version much more and to be honest, I don't think we would have arrived to this configuration unless the other one had cracked!

Its a good example of turning something around! It makes it so much better!

:bladesmith:


----------



## Reede (May 2, 2013)

That is REALLY sweet! That is just wonderful, and I love the Raders with ivory-wood-ivory. And also neat how something that doesn't turn out like you expected can sometimes be better than what you wanted. I have a feeling that you will really enjoy this knife. I know in my case, it has cured, at least for now, my desire for other kitchen knives.


----------



## Lefty (May 2, 2013)

I need a Rader


----------



## markenki (May 2, 2013)

Wow. You lucky dog. Kudos to Mr Rader.


----------



## markenki (May 2, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I need a Rader


+1


----------



## mkmk (May 2, 2013)

I don't usually go for fancy stuff, but this is very nice. The koa looks like a stylized reinterpretation of a stacked leather handle, which works especially well with the vintage look of the ivory. Beautiful.


----------



## wenus2 (May 2, 2013)

Wow, that turned out awesome.
I, too, like it more then before.
You lucky dog.

Nice job MR!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 2, 2013)

Reede said:


> That is just wonderful, and I love the Raders with ivory-wood-ivory.



+1

Congratulations on your new acquisition, and thanks for sharing the photos with us!


----------



## don (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful Rader, the ivory incorporated with koa is stunning.


----------



## Mike9 (May 2, 2013)

Wow - just wow. Great recovery - kudos to Mr. Rader.


----------



## cclin (May 2, 2013)

:doublethumbsup:I love this koa with ivory much better than ivory on ivory one.......Micheal, nice job!!


----------



## stereo.pete (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful knife customfan! I just hopped back on the list for a gyuto of my very own. One question for you, is the blade steel w2?


----------



## Justin0505 (May 2, 2013)

Happy ending! It's cool that the knife is unmistakably a Rader, but also very unique and very much your style. I guess that's the whole point of a custom huh?


----------



## Michael Rader (May 3, 2013)

Ha ha. Maybe a touch too much drama here... If you guys knew how many times things go wrong on a knife, you'd just die if this is any indication. My "bone-yard" would supply a new maker with a lifetime of crappy knives. Ha ha.

All is well on this one. Thanks for the compliments. The top photo (iPhone) looks pretty nice. Sorry about the second photo (also iPhone), but the handle looks just as nice in person. I just need to work on my photography skills a bit more. I'll see if I can't do something a little better tomorrow.

See you all later and thanks again for the love. -M


----------



## Customfan (May 3, 2013)

Yes Pete... Its W2, ive had very good results with it in the past, and with Michaels heat treat... Well, it should be beyond awesome.... I think this one is a keeper. And its cool to boot!:cool2:

And Michael deserves all of the credit as always... I wanted to make the story releatable and an interesting read but at all moments Mr "R" was pretty much cool as a cucumber, It was me with the questions and.... Well you know, a papa waiting for his baby!

:hoot:

It should be arriving next week and ill post some cool shots of the nooks and crannies that you guys like to look at, specs, thoughts.. Hell... Ill even post an Ode to the Gyuto that almost wasn't that I know you will find hilarious!

And Michael... I bet your boneyard (no pun please!) would be a cool place to look through!

:yammer:


----------



## sachem allison (May 3, 2013)

sharkbite111 said:


> Well, there goes my dreams of a narwhal horn suji
> 
> Chris



actually you can purchase Narwhal ivory in the states $150 an inch there is a site http://www.boonetrading.com/Narwhal.html


----------



## Michael Rader (May 4, 2013)

Ah, The Ode to the Gyuto that Almost Wasn't... That was good indeed. Quite fun, but seriously, now: my friend...
I need to know what you are smoking because I want some 
-M


----------



## Customfan (May 4, 2013)

*Ode to the Gyuto that almost wasnt!*

"One fine day fine plans were laid
To a doubting customer master said:
Need not worry "tis too shall pass"
I assure you, that Gyuto will be badass!"

"Adversity must be overcome
When materials are well... gone!
Because Michael is in the know, 
In comparison that epoxy fills slow!"

"Like a tiger he valiantly fought
To overcome that great drought
And now to everyones daze
That blade is made to amaze"

-------------------------------------

This was a gift to our friend
Michael Rader, 
Tinkerer, forger and
Knifemaker extraordinaire!
To thank him for the effort
In making our sublime
Culinary instruments.

:cheffry:


----------



## Customfan (May 7, 2013)

Rader is "in" the house... I repeat... Rader is "in" the house!

:spiteful:


----------



## stereo.pete (May 7, 2013)

Customfan said:


> Rader is "in" the house... I repeat... Rader is "in" the house!
> 
> :spiteful:



Awesome and congratulations.


----------



## Michael Rader (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for your patience and understanding, Customfan. And for everyone else, thanks for all the support and patience.
Take care, all.
-M


----------



## Customfan (May 11, 2013)

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2052_zps29b11384.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2067_zps5d25c7cf.jpg

Thanks to all for the interest and support..! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reede (May 13, 2013)

Customfan, that is one SWEET knife. I really, really like it when Michael does the ivory front and back on the handle. Those are definitely my favorites on his western style handles. I think that you are really going to enjoy that one. 

Reed


----------



## Customfan (May 13, 2013)

Thanks! It really is a stunner... Here are some more pics of the Hammon and cap... that Bolster is so nice, its got this concave feel to it that is very cool!

http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/customfan1/media/IMG_2050_zps402252ec.jpg.html

http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/customfan1/media/IMG_2032_zps79de9222.jpg.html

http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/customfan1/media/IMG_2043_zpsd6f76165.jpg.html

http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/customfan1/media/IMG_2064_zps75246f35.jpg.html

http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/customfan1/media/IMG_2057_zpsf38066ed.jpg.html


----------

